# central locking control module location



## brandy666dog (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi can anyone tell me where to central locking module is located in a 2000 225 roadster


----------



## darkwolfe (Jun 12, 2010)

The control unit is located behind the driver seat in the bulkhead between the boot and the cabin, under the rood stowage space.

To access, leave the roof up, get your head between the roll hoops, directly behind the drivers roll hoop you'll see an access panel (carpet), lift this up and you'll see the ECU below that bolted to the bulkhead.

The ECU does a lot of things though not just the central locking, also interior lights and the window drop feature.

BTW, what's the problem you have?


----------



## brandy666dog (Sep 29, 2008)

cheers mate 
need to get numbers to get a replacement. hood ,petrol cap ,boot ,roof, interior lights ,window drop and central locking not working told unit is faulty but need to find what one I need hopfully can aquire a second hand one
Vic


----------



## darkwolfe (Jun 12, 2010)

If you have all those problems then yes it's that unit and it's probably suffered water ingress due to blocked drain holes.

As a start remove the module and slide the PCB out, if it's not too bad you can repair it, mine was only burned out on the main 5v rail so was an easy fix. Unfortunatly I had already bought a replacement, which I still have if you need one. It's brand new and still in the box. I'd give the repair a go first though as the replacement unit will need coding to your car.

Where are you btw?


----------



## brandy666dog (Sep 29, 2008)

I am in Ipswich Suffolk
I will try and remove it this morning and have a look
my mechanic mate has the facility to recode it
if yours is the same as mine how much do you want for it?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a few units in stock so when you get the part number let me know and I will check against what I have. I can save you a lot of money if I have a suitable one.

pm me if I can help

Charlie


----------



## darkwolfe (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi, the part number for mine is 8N7 962 267 C, £40 if you want it.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

> Hi, the part number for mine is 8N7 962 267 C, £40 if you want it.


If only the 7 was an 8 I may have had second dibbs on this :?

Darkwolfe - You sound like you have had yours apart, did you need to recode when re-installing?? I assume you also disconnected the battery before removing and re-installing??

Grrrrrr bloody window drop [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## chrisd0302 (Dec 15, 2020)

Charlie said:


> I have a few units in stock so when you get the part number let me know and I will check against what I have. I can save you a lot of money if I have a suitable one.
> 
> pm me if I can help
> 
> Charlie


Are you still able to get the CCM I have an Audi TT Convertible 2003


----------



## chrisd0302 (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks Charlie have someone looking at it today so will let you know.


----------



## 04-TT-3.2 (Aug 10, 2021)

Charlie said:


> I have a few units in stock so when you get the part number let me know and I will check against what I have. I can save you a lot of money if I have a suitable one.
> 
> pm me if I can help
> 
> Charlie


By any chance do you still stock the modules? if so can i give you the numbers of required modules... 

thanks


----------

